

Facebook Privacy Check - martey
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00001952.html

======
nnutter
I deleted my Facebook account so didn't get to try this but it may do
something similar/better:

<http://www.reclaimprivacy.org/>

------
drivebyacct
Is it possible to get all of them?

I can't choose to hide my ID/name/timezone/friends or friends' wallposts....

~~~
Rabidgremlin
No. Hopefully when the new FB privacy controls roll out you will be able to.
You maybe able to unset your timezone and gender in your profile to "hide"
them.

